# boston speakers in car?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys my mr2 has these little speaker slots in the rear up in the corners behind your head. i tried fitting 4's in there but the holes cut in the frame are to small to fit them apparently the ones toyota put in there are like 3 inch speakers. i found some boston computer speakers that are really small like 2 inches but according to what i can find, they only use 3 watts a peice. is there a resistor i could use to ensure i dont blow them my deck outputs 40 watts max like 16 rms


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Gateway Support - Specifications here is the specs i dont have the subwoofer that powers them and im not planning on using it i already have a bazooka i just need to replace the small speakers toyota put in there


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

powerbass has replacement speakers for that slot, pretty decent as well.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

can you give me the link?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

2.5" speakers


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

awesome dude thanks so much that works perfect for what i need i really appreciate the link


----------

